# Isle Of Dogs



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I am looking for some opinions on the Isle of Dogs products. This past weekend at the show I was told to go talk to the sales guy, but had to get home due to other commitments. I thought I'd talk to some of you other show people and get some ideas and try them out on Maddie. Thanks!

Caryn


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey stranger!
I love love love the Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly shampoo! You can dilute it way down and it still is fantastic (almost 10-1 dilution is fine). Be sure to leave it on the coat for about 5 minutes (that's what the rep told me, and I found it to be true) before rinsing off.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Ditto.
Also ditto on the conditioner if you need to tame fly aways.
IOD Iz 4 Me


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup, I like the Royal Jelly shampoo as well.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Any other products guys??

Yeah..I'm a stranger to this forum...lol. Just have been very busy! But Maddie is turning out to be a better Juniors dog than I thought. We took third out of 8 kids this past Saturday...she showed like a good girl should haha. =]


----------

